# Check Out These Photoshop Tutorials!



## Jeff Colburn (May 6, 2010)

Here is a page full of links to tutorials on how to Photoshop  images to fix problems with skin, hair, makeup and much more. Take a  look here                     http://lnkd.in/EbUJdg

The other day I came across an eight-part tutorial on how to fix  problems with digital photographs, and how to remove noise. I used some  of these techniques yesterday, and they worked great for removing noise.  Take a look here                     http://lnkd.in/CK7e_h 

Have Fun, 
Jeff


----------



## K8-90 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------

